# Ariens Snowblower Caught On Fire (Advice Needed)



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

Hello Snowblower Forum,

I have an extreme situation to share with you guys and I need advice on what my next steps should be, lets start off. Last year I brought an Ariens Path Pro from my local Lowes, the machine did great at clearing snow but I did notice one thing with it, the carb would leak gas if it's tipped a certain way, I thought nothing of it and continued my year. When winter ended, I summarized the machine and stored it in my garage. Today I went to start it, I put fresh gas, checked the oil, put in the key, and turned it on, then I choked the machine and primed it. I went at it and gave it a few pulls and it didn't start, I primed it once again and pulled about 4 times, then I hear a little spark and I notice the bottom part of the engine is literally in flames. I run to my water hose and turn it on to put out this fire. The fire expanded pretty quickly in the machine and cause a good amount of damage to the frame, engine, and even the plastic housing. After this fire was out, I immediately went to the fuel shutoff valve and turned the fuel off. One further research I suspect the cause of the issue was my leaky carb which allowed gas to escape the machine. I think this would classify as a factory defect and be covered under Ariens 3 year residential warranty. The machine is basically useless now and I'm not sure what I should do. Should I take it to lowes, my local Ariens dealer, sell it for parts, buy a new one? I am also up to answering any questions you guys have as I need to get this resolved ASAP.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

i doubt lowes or Ariens is going to cover it. You might be able to file a claim with your homeowners ins but they will probably raise your rates.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

At the very least you should ask the manufacturer. Since Ariens has a history of recalls due to snow blower fires, you might luck out and get some sort of accommodation. If you land up holding the bag, a report to the CPSC.gov website might at least help others in the future.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

That's a real shame GreatLakesSnowBoogie, these machines are assembled at the big box stores and its quite possible an inexperienced worker could of assembled this incorrectly. I would check with Lowes first then follow up with the manufacturer. For the money being invested, in the future consider going to a local dealer where you know they can put the machine together correctly and safely. Best of luck!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

First, that gas leak should have been resolved when you immediately saw it, not left for over a year or so to fester worse, resulting in you courant dilemma.

I suppose you would have to lie and not tell Ariens that the leak was there since it was new, and you did not do anything about it, and maybe they will do something, but I doubt it.

Its a hard lesson you learned about future gas leaks. Also keep a fire extinguisher for gas or grease, etc,, as I do, in any area that handles combustible's like that ,i.e., kitchen, garages, sheds, etc ....


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

I’m thinking Lowe’s will take it back. The problem is the scarcity of snowblowers and getting something for this year.


----------



## mongoose221 (Oct 31, 2021)

aldfam4 said:


> That's a real shame GreatLakesSnowBoogie,* these machines are assembled at the big box stores* and its quite possible an inexperienced worker could of assembled this incorrectly. I would check with Lowes first then follow up with the manufacturer. For the money being invested, in the future consider going to a local dealer where you know they can put the machine together correctly and safely. Best of luck!



^^this.

exactly why I went to a local dealer who does small engine repair and sells the equipment.

same thing with things like bicycles at a big box like Dick's sporting goods.

When I worked there in college, we had 3 guys in exercise department who had to assemble the bicycles that came into the store.

Two of them were great, one of them was a knucklehead.

Also, if one of them was out sick/vacation and they had somebody else cover the department, they would have that person assemble bikes if needed that day... like... cashiers assembling the bikes...

yeah...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Several years ago (10?) I bought a Briggs-equipped Murray pushmower from a "box store"... condition of sale that it NOT be assembled, but delivered in the intact original crate. This underscored after I saw the "assembler's" toolbox... my five year-old daughter's is better equipped.

Ya... nope. Last of the flatheads, it's been a great machine.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Look at it from the vendor's pov. Customer buys a piece of power equipment. Uses it for a year and says it was defective from the first day, but he did nothing about it, and now the whole machine is toast. Warranties usually have exclusions and I would think this situation falls into one of those. You could simply tell them what happened, you started the machine and smelled gas and saw flames, and this is the result. I'd not lie if they asked more questions, but what I wrote is exactly what happened.

I would think you should consider yourself lucky the carb did not leak while inside your garage between snowfalls and burn your house/garage down.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Let us know what they (Lowes' and the manufacturer) do.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

As a owner of 2 path pros, I never had a carb leak fuel, but found the elbow under the fuel tank ( sealing gasket) leaked, and was a common issue. They have redesigned that piece a few times.

I've seen several small equipment fires over the years. Including when I worked at a Sears store. Machine leaking gas, covered. Machine burns to ground, no evidence left of defect. And from experience, more likly neglect.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Look at it from the vendor's pov. Customer buys a piece of power equipment. Uses it for a year and says it was defective from the first day, but he did nothing about it, and now the whole machine is toast. Warranties usually have exclusions and I would think this situation falls into one of those. You could simply tell them what happened, you started the machine and smelled gas and saw flames, and this is the result. I'd not lie if they asked more questions, but what I wrote is exactly what happened.
> 
> I would think you should consider yourself lucky the carb did not leak while inside your garage between snowfalls and burn your house/garage down.


Yeah I’m thankful my house isn’t on fire but that machine shouldn’t have been on fire in the first place.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> As a owner of 2 path pros, I never had a carb leak fuel, but found the elbow under the fuel tank ( sealing gasket) leaked, and was a common issue. They have redesigned that piece a few times.
> 
> I've seen several small equipment fires over the years. Including when I worked at a Sears store. Machine leaking gas, covered. Machine burns to ground, no evidence left of defect. And from experience, more likly neglect.


I can guarantee you I have not neglected this machine one bit, I have treated this thing like my baby.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

WrenchIt said:


> Let us know what they (Lowes' and the manufacturer) do.


Will do.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

Yall also need to look at it from my point of view. I’m not a big baller who wants to spent $650 every year on a snowblower. This is absolutely insane and I am not looking forward to waste anymore money. I expect some kind of compensation or credit towards a new machine because this is recall worthy and I will be glad to contact the CPSC to investigate more if Ariens wants to tell me they won’t do nothing. Tomorrow I’m planning to go to Lowes and a dealer to see what will happen. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Path pro has caused me more trouble than anything I can remember. No fire so thankful.


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

GreatLakesSnowBoogie said:


> Yall also need to look at it from my point of view. I’m not a big baller who wants to spent $650 every year on a snowblower. This is absolutely insane and I am not looking forward to waste anymore money. I expect some kind of compensation or credit towards a new machine because this is recall worthy and I will be glad to contact the CPSC to investigate more if Ariens wants to tell me they won’t do nothing. Tomorrow I’m planning to go to Lowes and a dealer to see what will happen. I will keep you guys updated.


For what it's worth, my wife said, a 3 year warranty covers it, regardless of when the issue first showed up. Maybe you could get her a job in their warranty department?


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

What could a big box store do during assembly that would make the carb leak gas? I didn't think they had anything at all to do with assembly of the carburetor or even the engine for that matter? It sounds like the float wasn't set right or the needle/seat was leaking.

So far, I don't remember seeing any comment about where the gas was leaking from on the carb specifically.

Also, please avoid using water on gasoline fires. If there's enough liquid it could make for a really bad day.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> What could a big box store do during assembly that would make the carb leak gas? I didn't think they had anything at all to do with assembly of the carburetor or even the engine for that matter? It sounds like the float wasn't set right or the needle/seat was leaking.
> 
> So far, I don't remember seeing any comment about where the gas was leaking from on the carb specifically.
> 
> Also, please avoid using water on gasoline fires. If there's enough liquid it could make for a really bad day.


Yeah your right on this, but it was just “in the moment instinct”.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey Guys,

Today I took it to my local Lowes and they said to take it to an Ariens Dealer. I took it to an Ariens Dealer and they said they will inspect the machine and open a case with Ariens to see what they can do. They took $45 for service fee and also said that it will take 4-5 weeks to service as they are backed up. I will keep you updated on the case.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I expect they will have a rep from Ariens come in to look at that one , dealer won't have much say in a case like this.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

nitehawk55 said:


> I expect they will have a rep from Ariens come in to look at that one , dealer won't have much say in a case like this.


The staff member told me that they are backed up on the service department and they are short staffed with mechanics. Even if they do send an Ariens rep out I would actually favor that as I would get a certified member from Ariens to look at the machine instead of having a small engine mechanic guess if Ariens would wanna take it.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Tony-chicago said:


> Path pro has caused me more trouble than anything I can remember. No fire so thankful.


I agree. I sold one of mine, and bought a Toro 821 replacement.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

GreatLakesSnowBoogie said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Today I took it to my local Lowes and they said to take it to an Ariens Dealer. I took it to an Ariens Dealer and they said they will inspect the machine and open a case with Ariens to see what they can do. They took $45 for service fee and also said that it will take 4-5 weeks to service as they are backed up. I will keep you updated on the case.


I took my path pro to Ariens dealer 2nd season of ownership. Fuel leaking. It was the primer fuel line. It wasn't covered under waranty. I fixed it myself for about $3 in those and clamps. I even called Ariens. Couldn't believe they wouldn't cover it, but Ariens customer service confirmed they don't waranty fuel issues. This is when I still had 2 of them. Add in the fuel elbow that I replaced to. They've had a lot of issues with cheap imported fuel lines on engines.

I think I have a post from years ago when I had these issues. 

Honestly, if engine blew, easier to get that covered.


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> I took my path pro to Ariens dealer 2nd season of ownership. Fuel leaking. It was the primer fuel line. It wasn't covered under waranty. I fixed it myself for about $3 in those and clamps. I even called Ariens. Couldn't believe they wouldn't cover it, but Ariens customer service confirmed they don't waranty fuel issues. This is when I still had 2 of them. Add in the fuel elbow that I replaced to. They've had a lot of issues with cheap imported fuel lines on engines.
> 
> I think I have a post from years ago when I had these issues.
> 
> Honestly, if engine blew, easier to get that covered.


Honestly I’d rather just have them give me credits for a new machine because I’m not gonna be comfortable operating a machine that caused me this much trouble and possibly worse in the feature. I’ve been trying to save money here and there so maybe I can save up for a Compact 24.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Had so much trouble and expense with my snowblower pathpro that I want to give it back. But they will not take it at Ariens. And I way too weak to throw it back.

I could have bought a nice two-stage for what I spent on it. And it still will continue to fail.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Tony-chicago said:


> Had so much trouble and expense with my snowblower pathpro that I want to give it back. But they will not take it at Ariens. And I way too weak to throw it back.
> 
> I could have bought a nice two-stage for what I spent on it. And it still will continue to fail.


Just to compare notes, my machine with the worst issues was bought December 2013. 2nd season rotted out primer hose, ( leaked gas, very hard start) , 4th season recoil rope frayed and broke, muffler guard was vibrating bad and actually broke free from the mounting bolts, 5th season new auger belt after old one stretched and burned up, 6th season fuel leak underneath tank from metal elbow gasket.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

GreatLakesSnowBoogie said:


> Honestly I’d rather just have them give me credits for a new machine because I’m not gonna be comfortable operating a machine that caused me this much trouble and possibly worse in the feature. I’ve been trying to save money here and there so maybe I can save up for a Compact 24.


Like I said , Ariens Rep will make the decision .Coming from an area that delt with issues such as yours in the OPE industry.......don't set your expectations to high with this one.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

The back wall of the bucket bowed out and interfered with the paddles. Auger paddle misaligned. Bearings and their holders left. Less than 10 hours.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Most issues such as yours should be looked after by the company Tony , It looks like something went wrong during production of your machine.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

It took a long time for the company to help at all. And a lot of money. Oh well.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

I have to say our Tech Dept at Stihl was pretty good . You were often the go between for the dealer and customer to come up with a solution to an issue with our equipment . WE bent the rules on warranty at times , just depended on the situation. Making the customer happy was important to us and sometimes the dealer who sort of screwed up got his pee pee slapped .


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

GreatLakesSnowBoogie said:


> The staff member told me that they are backed up on the service department....


But it's going to take 4 to 5 weeks for an answer, and by then, all the new snowblowers might be gone from the stores. And you might be without a machine for the first (or first few) snowfalls. 

Depending on where you live, you might want to pick up a cheap small, used machine to tide you over.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

One of the big dealers in my area said all he had coming in were sold.....the big box store only has a few of the base model 24"'s left. Currently have parts orders in but no luck yet getting stuff.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

To tell the truth... I'm really on the fence on this one.

Today's standards have deteriorated nearly everywhere. In this case as it relates to manufacturing and final prep... and (not to fault you OP) but in some lack of what what used to be "common" knowledge among machine operators.

Who among us here hasn't had a 'fault' with a brand-new machine? It pees a little gas, the oil loads up quick, misadjusted, maladjusted, broken parts... In some cases running the machine in for a bit solves the problem(s), in other cases not. My aforementioned Briggs pushmower required five(!) oil changes within the first ten hours to flush all the sparkles out of the crankcase. And I'm convinced that the extra effort has resulted in a strong and healthy engine ten years later... because I knew to check, and knew the remedy.

The question is... where is the line now drawn between receiving and accepting a machine that's "good to go", and in knowing when there's really a fault that needs to be addressed by either the owner or dealer/seller? It may well be that in this day and age, the "Average Joe" just doesn't know... especially having become accustomed to taking delivery of things that just aren't quite right and learning to live with it.

Cases like this should be a wake-up call... not only to owners, but also to manufacturers and sellers. Anyone assembling one of these or any other machine should be factory rep trained, enough to ensure the integrity of the thing upon delivery, and enough to thoroughly brief the new owner on potential trouble signs and how to deal with them. This would include imo a complete read-through of the manual and walk-around, and a test run under the eye of someone experienced enough to spot deficiencies, whether with the machine itself or with the new owner.

Society has been pushing for "quick and cheap" for far too long, once again in my opinion... maybe it's time to step back and realize what true value for money is.


Putting away my soapbox and grabbing a beer... 🍻


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 9, 2021)

Good points Scott , as most already know I saw a lot of this from both sides when at Stihl Canada. You are totally on point as to the issues in the OPE industry and others .
As I have said before the difference between a good or bad product is the dealer who sells and services it and looking out for the customers best interests.
WE saw dealers that did not take the extra time to diagnose a problem with a machine and send the customer on thier way only to have it turn into a customer totally unhappy with thier new chainsaw , trimmer , blower.....whatever. And then you had dealers that went beyond being getting involved with a problem and setting it right.
It's a toss of a coin out there as far as getting the good dealer.

Customers who own the equipment have a responcability too as you mention to address a problem they see and have it looked after.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Bottom line is that outsourcing to China for the lowest price had its drawbacks. I plan to stick with my Suzuki powered Toro and don’t really care that the ignition modules and carbs are expensive because they work and last!


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

LouC said:


> Bottom line is that outsourcing to China for the lowest price had its drawbacks. I plan to stick with my Suzuki powered Toro and don’t really care that the ignition modules and carbs are expensive because they work and last!



I find that comment interesting.
If the ignition module and carb last, why is the price relevant if you already own the engine?

*My opinion on the entire thread is I wish Ariens stuck to making higher end machines and stayed away from selling machines at big box stores. *


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Because if you have to replace one or the other after 15-20 years of use you don’t mind paying more vs cheap parts that don’t last. Make sense? I have owned this machine since new replaced the carb once with an OE Mikuni carb. Even good parts don’t last forever but I can’t stand being nickel dimed with cheap stuff. Because these engines have been out of production a long time Toro doesn’t stock all the parts so I have a number of spares. Anything to just say NO to made in China!


----------



## GreatLakesSnowBoogie (Oct 31, 2021)

Hey guys, it’s been a few weeks since I made this post and I have not heard back from my local dealer yet which is not the greatest thing because we just received 4 inches of snow.. I’m gonna be shoveling a huge driveway with 4 inches of snow soon so I am not happy about this, I’ll be giving the dealer a call on Monday to see what is going on.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

I think you should file a complaint with cpsc.gov
Regardless if dealer has your machine. Mfg will be notified of complaint and they will have to respond to it. You should report it because it needs to be investigated as to see if it’s a big problem or isolated instance. Either way Fire supersedes warranty. It may take 4-8 weeks for ariens to contact you from the complaint . If unit has been repaired already they may want to see documentation and they may offer to reimburse you so they can close the case. Mfg is never 100%. More like 98%. 

Check this out
 https://www.google.com/search?q=sn...3mAEAoAEByAEIwAEB&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-serp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Sorry to hear what you are going through. Here are a few thoughts:

1. if you noticed leaking, did you contact Lowes or Ariens right away?
2. You did already document it here that you performed preventative maintenance on said unit.
3. Does Ariens Warranty cover the entire unit as a whole or is the Engine or Carb different?

Ariens may look at it in steps - if you noticed it leaking, why didn’t you stop using it at that time and contact them, why wait? They could question the preventative maintenance you performed and your competence.

Sadly, these days it is all about liability. I really do hope Ariens steps up and resolves this situation for you. May want to call Ariens and just be kind and blunt with them - please credit me x amount of dollars so I can purchase a new machine and move forward.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Toro, count on it.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Plus I bet you had bought the machine from that dealer you would get faster service, but thats understandable.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Also I bought a Toro from Home Depot a year ago. Why, because it was a Sunday, snowing, old machine broke and alot of places were out of machines I needed it that day. The carburetor has been acting up this year. Even though it has a three year warranty, HD will only exchange it for the first 3 months then you have to find a n authorized service center on your own. I just bought a new carb., rebuild kit, and some jets. Easier to fix it myself and I don't loose the machine for a month.


----------



## Darryl G (Feb 5, 2017)

Never ever ever run a machine that is leaking fuel!

I'll run equipment with known issues at times but fuel leaks is where I draw a hard line.

Also, never use water to put out of liquid fuel fire!


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Four to five weeks?
Whew.
Did you get a loaner or complementary plastic shovel?


----------



## Michigan_Snow (Nov 19, 2021)

Ever get an update on this?


----------



## RickCoMatic (Dec 29, 2020)

Batman and Robin scoured the whole bad neighborhood. Nobody was saying nothin' about no snowblower parts. 
.....
BatMan?
Yes, Boy Wonder. 
Isn't this where we parked the BatMobile?


----------



## Cutter70 (12 mo ago)

GreatLakesSnowBoogie said:


> Hello Snowblower Forum,
> 
> I have an extreme situation to share with you guys and I need advice on what my next steps should be, lets start off. Last year I brought an Ariens Path Pro from my local Lowes, the machine did great at clearing snow but I did notice one thing with it, the carb would leak gas if it's tipped a certain way, I thought nothing of it and continued my year. When winter ended, I summarized the machine and stored it in my garage. Today I went to start it, I put fresh gas, checked the oil, put in the key, and turned it on, then I choked the machine and primed it. I went at it and gave it a few pulls and it didn't start, I primed it once again and pulled about 4 times, then I hear a little spark and I notice the bottom part of the engine is literally in flames. I run to my water hose and turn it on to put out this fire. The fire expanded pretty quickly in the machine and cause a good amount of damage to the frame, engine, and even the plastic housing. After this fire was out, I immediately went to the fuel shutoff valve and turned the fuel off. One further research I suspect the cause of the issue was my leaky carb which allowed gas to escape the machine. I think this would classify as a factory defect and be covered under Ariens 3 year residential warranty. The machine is basically useless now and I'm not sure what I should do. Should I take it to lowes, my local Ariens dealer, sell it for parts, buy a new one? I am also up to answering any questions you guys have as I need to get this resolved ASAP.


First thing.....take it back. Discuss with Lowes about the FIRE HAZZARD. No retailer wants to be associated with that. My son works for them, and tells me that they would take anything back, They are all ABOUT CUSTOMER SERVICE!


----------



## dodgetrucker (Jan 15, 2016)

deezlfan said:


> At the very least you should ask the manufacturer. Since Ariens* has a history of recalls due to snow blower fires*, you might luck out and get some sort of accommodation. If you land up holding the bag, a report to the CPSC.gov website might at least help others in the future.


REALLY?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> REALLY?


What are you questioning? My advice or the fact that Ariens has had recalls in the past?

CPSC Briggs/Ariens Recall 13-14 machines

Earlier Fuel Line Recall 97-99 machines.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Easy Boys... clean fight, no punches below the belt.


----------

